# Webdesigner - Lohnt es sich noch in diese Richtung zu gehen?



## dav133 (24. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

 ich bin noch 15 und mache mir aber schon kräftig Gedanken über die Zukunft. Wollte erst mal informatik an der fh studieren und dann evtl. webdesigner werden (kann html quasi perfekt, js und so klappt auch gut). Nur braucht die Branche noch webdesigner? Visual Basic und Videoschnitt würde mir auch gefallen. 

 Was ratet ihr?


----------



## Tobias Menzel (24. Januar 2005)

Ich sags mal so: Um "Webdesigner" (den Beruf gibt es nicht mal) zu werden, brauchst Du nicht Informatik zu studieren (Studierst Du Medizin, um ne Aspirin zu schlucken?). Andererseits kannst Du mit einem Informatikstudium sicher mehr (bzw. andere Dinge) machen, als Webdesign. Wenn Du in die Richtung Web- und Mediengestaltung gehen willst, ist vielleicht ein Kommunikationsdesign- oder Multimedia-Studiengang eher das Richtige für Dich. Sicherlich ist die "Branche", die sich mit Gestaltung im Netz befasst sehr überlaufen - nur wenn Du Dich wirklich durch Qualität oder Innovation abhebst, wirst Du da noch Fuss fassen können - zumal Du noch relativ jung bist, und wer weiss, wie der Markt in 8-10 Jahren aussieht? Von einer Ausbildung (oder Studium) im IT-Bereich generell kann ich nicht unbedingt abraten (trotz Fluktuationen wächst die Branche ja noch) - und auch Mediengestalter im weitesten Sinne werden wohl noch gebraucht werden; dann aber vielleicht eher im Bereich Film- und Spieledesign oder Rich-Media-Anwendungen. Ausschliesslich auf das Gestalten von Webseiten würde ich mich nicht konzentrieren, nicht zuletzt, weil sich heutzutage fast jeder Jugendliche, der einen PC hat, "Webdesigner" schimpft - die Ergebnisse kannst Du in jeder Ecke des Webs "bewundern". 

Gruß
.


----------



## sdt (25. Januar 2005)

*harte, aber wahre, worte.. 

also ick kann nur sagen, dass ich jetzt im sommer meine grafik design ausbildung beende und dann 'ne ausbildung in mediendesign dran hängen werde..

viell. ist es überlaufen.. jedoch wie mein vorredner schon meinte - wenn man innovativ ist - sieht´s ja gott sei dank noch nicht gaz so schlecht aus!
der glaube stirbt zu letzt ..
und wenn ich´s nicht wenigstens probier - hab ick auch nix von..*


----------



## möp (27. Januar 2005)

Also zum Thema Mediengestalter lässt sich folgendes sagen.

Pro jahr werden 5000 in Deutschland fertig und der Markt verkraftet etwa 2000.
Während meiner Ausbildung zum solchen - sind bestimmt 3-5 Firmen in meiner Klasse Pleite gegangen (meine eingerechnet) und der Rest hat schlecht Karten übernommen zu werden.

es sieht momentan echt schlimm aus - der Markt ist satt.

sorry - ich hoffe ich desillusioniere dich nicht - ich hoffe du findest das was du suchst.

mfg
möp


----------



## dav133 (29. Januar 2005)

dann wohl doch eher ins spezielle gehen und Programmierer oder 3d-profi werden? Oder ist das dann auch wieder zu sehr zum Mediengestalter? Also das macht mir alles spaß, von daher...


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. Januar 2005)

Ich stimme möp zu. Als vor einigen Jahren Mediengestalter gesucht wurden, weil der Berufszweig noch gar keinen richtigen Namen hatte und nun unter einem Begriff zusammengefaßt wurde .. die ersten Ausbildungen und Lehrgänge existierten, wurde von den Arbeitsämtern einfach jeder Depp in eine Maßnahme zur Umschulung zum Mediengestalter gesteckt ...

Und weil jeder sich etwas zusammenklicken kann ... gibt es so viele.
Besonders beliebt sind bei mir GoLive-Nutzer und Java-Menü-Verwender


----------



## Java/CppProgrammer (31. Januar 2005)

dav133 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dann wohl doch eher ins spezielle gehen und Programmierer oder 3d-profi werden? Oder ist das dann auch wieder zu sehr zum Mediengestalter? Also das macht mir alles spaß, von daher...



Mich würde auch mal Interessieren wie viele Aussichten man hat, wenn man Wirtschaftsinformatik studiert, um später als Programmierer zu arbeiten.
Hat das Aussichten? Oder ist es sinnvoller irgenteinen anderern Beruf in der IT Branche zu wählen?
Bin gespannt auf Antworten....


----------



## dav133 (31. Januar 2005)

Was macht man als Wirtschaftsinformatiker überhaupt?

Ich will zwar aufs Wirtschaftsgymnasium, dasss ist hier aber eine ganz normale Abi-Form mit allgemeinem Abschluss.


----------



## gsyi (5. Februar 2005)

dav133 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was macht man als Wirtschaftsinformatiker überhaupt?
> 
> Ich will zwar aufs Wirtschaftsgymnasium, dasss ist hier aber eine ganz normale Abi-Form mit allgemeinem Abschluss.



Bei Wirtschaftsinformatik lernst du außer Informatik auch noch Marketing, Rechnungswesen...


----------



## tittli (5. Februar 2005)

ich würde mal sagen, dass man als Webdesigner noch Erfolg haben kann muss man entweder sehr viel Glück haben und von einer Firma aufgenommen werden, oder aber man ist sehr innovativ, kreativ und schnell. Es gibt heuzutage einfach zuviele die eine Page zusammenbasteln können (siehe WYSIWYG usw.)...schau dir tutorials.de an...wieviel User gibt es da, die keine Ausbildung in diese Richtung absoviert haben, aber dennoch sehr gute Webseiten basteln können.
gruss


----------



## gsyi (5. Februar 2005)

Spescha hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich würde mal sagen, dass man als Webdesigner noch Erfolg haben kann muss man entweder sehr viel Glück haben und von einer Firma aufgenommen werden, oder aber man ist sehr innovativ, kreativ und schnell.



Man kann auch selber einen Gewerbe anmelden.


----------



## arcadia (5. Februar 2005)

Vor allem finde ich es wichtig nicht nur "Designer" zu sein, sondern auch viel von Technik zu verstehen, also auch Producer zu sein. Dazu gehört auch Flash und all die anderen Anwendungen. 

 Als ich damals mit meinem Design-Studium angefangen habe, war das alles super neu und super gefragt. Nach meinem Abschluß aber habe ich in der Firma, in der ich lange Zeit als Design-Prakitkantin gejobbt habe als Empfangsdame arbeiten müssen, weil die wirtschaftliche Lage einfach nur noch sch*** wurde. 

 Jetzt bin ich arbeitslos. Mein großer Fehler ist, daß ich zwar auch neben schönen Seiten entwerfen auch HTML stricken kann, aber ich kann kein Flash. 

 Aber leider muß ich all meinen Vorrednern recht geben, der Markt ist von 15-jährigen Informatik-Bastlern überschwemmt, die sich "webdesigner" schimpfen, aber von Design, Ästhetik, Farbwelten etc. keine Ahnung haben, und den Firmen für 'nen Appel und'n Ei einen Internetauftritt verkaufen. Sorry an all diejenigen, die sich jetzt damit angesprochen fühlen, aber so ist es nun mal.

 Könnte ich heute nochmal von vorne anfangen, würde ich eine handwerkliche Ausbildung anfangen, Glasdesign, oder Schreiner, oder Automechaniker!

 Schönen Gruß


----------



## thecamillo (7. Februar 2005)

Hi alle zusammen!

Also meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall noch in Richtung Design einen Weg einzuschlagen, jedoch sollte man auch realistisch der Zukunft entgegenblicken und die kommende Marktlage im Auge behalten! 

Ich mache derzeit eine Ausbildung zum Mediengestalter in nonPrint mit Mediendesign als Fachrichtung und nach meiner Ausblidung werde ich keinesfalls meinen weiteren beruflichen Weg in Deutschland fortsetzen. Hier kannst du einfach kein Geld verdiehnen! Falls du großes Glück hast, findest du was mit ner 60 Stundenwoche und 20 Euro pro Stunde! In Mannheim oder München gibts Agenturen, da bekommst du gerade mal so die Hälfte von dem hier also würde ich mir sicherlich nicht all zu große Hoffnungen machen, andererseits kann mir Irgendjemand einen Job nennen, der nicht mit viel Arbeit verbunden ist? Ich glaube nicht!

Im Grunde wollte ich auch Medien-Design studieren und hatte mich dazu hinreisen lassen, nach einem Praktikum eine Ausbildung dort anzufangen! Naja - geht so! Meine Projekte sind echt nicht so toll! Ich mach hauptsächlich Printprodukte (bin aber als nonPrint eingetragen), erstelle Logos, Visitenkarten, Broschuren, Entwurf, Konzeption, Realsierungen stehen an der Tagesordnung, Websites und Protale! Um ehrlich zu sein find ich das nicht sehr berauschend! Deshalb habe ich mich die Tage bei der SAE in München beworben um dort einen Kurs als 3D Artist zu besuchen, die meinten hauptsache Kohle ist da, dann klappts auch mit den Nachbarn! 

Darüber hinaus ist Design auch nicht gleich Design, da geb ich meiner Vorgängerin absolut recht! Design ist doch das Erschaffen von etwas Neuem welches in Form gebracht wurde und ein harmonische Bild entstehen lässt oder etwa nicht? 

An den der den Beitrag verfasst hat:

Ich rate dir lediglich deine Fahigkeiten auszubauen! Wenn du gut zeichnen kannst dann studiere doch Kunst, besuche Malkurse an der Volkshochschule! Ein Titel hat selten jemanden etwas gebracht, denn die wirklich guten Firmen z.b. die 2advanced Jungs aus LA oder Springer & Jacoby wollen nicht dein tolles Zeugniss sehen, sondern die Flamme die in dir brennt spüren können, die wollen dich live sehen wie du etwas zeichnest, wie du es zeichnest! Die wollen sehen was Du kannst und wenn du gut bist, wen interssiert dann noch welche Note du in BWL, Deutsch, Mathe, oder WiSo hattest!

Meiner Meinung sollten auch nur jene die Richtung Design einschlagen, die nicht gerade denken, denen Logik ein Dorn im Auge ist! Geradlinigkeit, das ist das absolute Gegenteil von Design ist! Ich persönlich, werde von meiner Umwelt sehr oft falsch verstanden, weil meine Gedanken leider den direkten Weg über meine Zunge nehmen anstatt einen kurzen aber entscheidenen Moment in meinem Gehirn inne zu wohnen! Ich sprühe gerade so voller Ideen, ich komme von Kuchenbacken auf Arschbacken, ich finde es irre faszienierend, welche abstrusen Gedankengänge sich ab und zu meiner bemächtigen und es ist noch sehr viel faszinierender wenn ich diese dann in einer Form ausdrücke die man dann auch sehen und greifen kann!  

Also Fazit: "Frage dich was du willst und höre auf die Antwort die dir spontan einfällt"
Das was man als erstes sagt ist meist das Wahre!

cu thecamillo


----------



## flashOr (8. Februar 2005)

Da gefragt wurde was ein Wirtschaftsinformatiker so macht will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben 
Also als Wirtschaftsinformatiker lernst du wie der Name schon sagt Wirtschaft und Informatik. Also BWL, VWL, Rechnungswesen, Materialwirtschaft im Bereich Wirtschaft und im Bereich Informatik Programmieren(PHP, Java, C usw.), Datenbanken, Netzwerke, Betriebssysteme. Und dann gibt es da noch so Fächer wie Recht oder allg. Wirtschaftsinformatik. 

Die typische Arbeit ist eigentlich die Entwicklung und Einführung von Informationssystemen. Also z.B. Einführung von ERP Systemen und dergleichen.

Der spätere Arbeitsbereich kann sein Financial Analyst, Softwareentwickler, Datenadministration, Process Planning oder auch Marketing Specialist.


----------



## Psycho_Dad (8. Februar 2005)

Das hört sich ja alles nicht wirklich toll an. Ich bin technischer Zeichner an einer Werft und benutze nebenbei das Programm "3D Studio Max". Ich habe mir gedacht, da es dem deutschen Schiffbau nicht sooooo gut geht, könnte ich die Branche wechseln, wenn die Werft pleite gehen sollte (dürfte aber nicht so schnell passieren) und dann mit 3D Max mein Geld verdienen. Aber wenn ich höre, das der Beruf des Mediengestalters überlaufen ist, dann werde ich als nicht studierter / gelernter in so einem Berufsfeld keine Chance haben. Dennoch werde ich das Programm weiter lernen, weils gut ist, mir Spaß bringt und ich trotzdem noch Hoffnung habe. Man muss halt dazu lernen und wer weiss, wenn der Zufall und das Glück mitspielen, findet man irgendwas.
Ausserdem dürfte es wohl in jeder Sparte auf dem Arbeitsmarkt übel aussehen.

Die Zeiten, von denen meine Mutter erzählt hat, in denen sie dem Arbeitgeber Vorderungen bei der Einstellung unterbreiten konnte, sind schon lange vorbei. 

Gruss
Psycho_Dad


----------



## Ven0m (8. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen.

Mich würde es brennend interessieren, auf was TheCamillo diesen Satz mit dem "hauptsache die Kohle stimmt dann klappts auch mit dem nachbarn" bezogen hat. Meinst du damit das die Ausbildung zum 3d-Designer in München so teuer ist und man nur mit einem gigantischen Startkapital dort anfangen kann?

Na jedenfalls erfahre ich auch leibhaftig was es heist Mediengestalter zu sein....
Ich habe mein Abitur erfolgreich bestadanden und hab dann eine Ausbildung zum Mediengestalter für digital- und printmedien Fachrichtung Medienoperating gemacht. Der beruf ist top und mein Ausbildungsbetrieb war der beste den es gibt! wirklich, einwandfreies klima, relativ gute Bezahlung, es gab Weihnacht- und Betriebsfeten, Urlaubsgeld und der Chefgab jedemdie Hand um "Guten Morgen" zu sagen.

Leider bildetder betrieb nur aus, so dass ich gezwungen war mir einen neuen Arbeitgeber zu suchen. Ich habe 200 Bewerbungen geschrieben, ich habe mich in ganz Deutschland erkundigt und beworben, habe x Firmen persönlich angerufen und nach Stellen nachgefragt, doch nur Absagen....derweil würde ich nicht von mir sagen das ich nichts draufhabe, in mir schlummerte schon immer das Künstlerische und eine gewisse Begabung zum zeichnen...

Letztendlich habe icheine Stelle gefunden in der ich zur Zeit arbeite, aber es ist so dermaßen beschämend.....ich fahre jeden Tag 60 km, arbeite 6h amTag und bekomme brutto 6.33 Euro, es is wirklich nicht zu fassen. Mein Chef bekommt Fördergelder für mich-ich denke fast er muss gar nichts für mich berappen, er ist ein absoluter Choleriker und das Betriebsklima ist voll für die Katz..ich bin frustriert und bewerbe mich weiter, aber so langsam verliere ich den Mut..ich weis nich mehr weiter. Studieren fällt nun auch flach da ja das Gesetz erfolgreich verabschiedet wurde Studiengebühren einzuführen.

Unglaublich, ich weis ja nicht einmal ob ich nun wirklich etwas Talent habe wie ich es immer gedacht habe, denn wenn man jedesmal so viele Absagen bekommt,beginnt man schon etwas an sichzu zweifeln 

Ichkann euchja mal ein paarSachen zeigen und vielleicht kann mir ja jemand von euch sagen, ob ich wirklich so weit qualitativ unten bin oder vielleicht doch nicht...

Jedenfalls wünsche ich allen mehr Erfolg, ich probier´s weiter.


Cya!


----------



## Kyrius (8. Februar 2005)

Jede Ausbildung lohnt sich, da man etwas lernt. Wissen ist ein Grundpfeiler unserer Gesellschaft. Schaut euch die ganzen Jugendlichen Vollidioten doch mal an: mieserables Deutsch (boah ey alda, machsu stress oda wat?), völlig aggressiv (ich mach dir Krankenhaus!) und in etwa so intelligent wie ein Käsetoast.

Jede Aktion, durch die du schlauer wirst, ist eine gute Aktion.

Allerdings interessiert das kaum jmd  die meisten interessiert nur noch, ob sie auch schön viel Geld verdienen können.

Der Arbeitsbereich IT, EDV oder wie ihrs nennen wollt ist völlig überlastet. Zu viele drängen ohne Ahnung in diesen bereich und wundern sich dann, warum sie auf der Straße landen.

Es gibt aber auch Berufe, die fast immer gebraucht werden. Bestatter z.b. Gestorben wird schließlich immer


----------



## metty (8. Februar 2005)

Also meinen ganzen Vorrednern kann ich ebenfalls nur zustimmen.
Es gibt halt nicht den Beruf "Webdesigner", entweder man ist Fachinformatiker und programmiert nur oder man ist Mediengestalter und gestaltet am meisten (man muss zwischendurch, je nach Fachrichtung, auch mal programmieren, aber der Kernpunkt ist wie der Beruf schon sagt Gestaltung).
Und so leid es mir tut, aber wenn 14- bis 16jährige Homepages erstellen ist das meistens mehr schlecht als recht.
Ich war auch mal so und wenn ich mir die Homepages angucke die ich vor 4 oder 5 Jahren erstellt habe stelle ich mir die Frage was ich wohl dabei geraucht haben muss 
ICh selber bin seit September in einer Ausbildung zum Mediengestalter und programmiere in meiner Freizeit noch etwas.
Klar ist der Markt überlaufen, aber ich denke mal umso mehr man sich aneignet (HTML, PHP, Photoshop und Flash sollten es schon sein) hat man etwas bessere Chancen.
Ob ich übernommen werde steht auch noch in den Sternen, ist ja auch noch ein wenig früh um darüber nachzudenken.
Gut ich will hier auch nicht nochmal alles durchkauen was schon genannt wurde, deshalb komme ich zum wesentlichen:
dav133, eigne dir auf jeden Fall noch einiges an wenn du in diesem Bereich bleiben willst und lege auch Wert auf richtig validierte Programmierung. Denn das können die meisten immer noch nicht (ich ja auch erst seit kurzem). Wenn du es dann schaffst dich von der Masse abzuheben hast du bestimmt eine Chance.
Also nicht den Kopf hängen lassen Jungs 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## metalux (8. Februar 2005)

Hey dav133,

 habe mir gerade mal alle Antworten hier durchgelesen und muß leider allen zustimmen. Der Markt ist ein wenig überlaufen, wobei, bis du fertig bist siehts vielleicht wieder ganz anders aus ... wie auch immer. Du hast ja geschrieben , du willst erst mal Informatik studieren. Also Informatik und Mediendesign sind zwei Welten. Wenn du Informatik studierst hast du Programmiersprachen, Datenbanken, Netzwerke. Also alles nichts in die richtung Gestaltung, wieso auch ? Überlege dir also gut welche grundlegende Richtung du einschlagen willst, Informatik oder Design ...


 Mfg Jens


----------



## Kyrius (8. Februar 2005)

metalux hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hey dav133,
> Überlege dir also gut welche grundlegende Richtung du einschlagen willst, Informatik oder Design ...



soll angeblich auch Menschen geben, die beides können und das nichtmal so schlecht.

Wobei ich gestehen muss: ich bin Programmierer und habe mit Gestaltung nichts am Hut. Liegt aber wohl eher an meinem mieserablen Farbgeschmack (zumindest sagt man mir einen nach)


----------



## metalux (8. Februar 2005)

Kyrius hat gesagt.:
			
		

> soll angeblich auch Menschen geben, die beides können und das nichtmal so schlecht.


 
 Recht hast du, nur in einer der beiden Sachen wirst du Fachmännisch und professionell Ausgebildet. Es ist ja oft so, das Informatiker wenig Sinn für das Designtechnische haben und umgekehrt die Designer doch weniger Elan fürs reine Programmieren. Und so wie ich des verstanden habe, will dav133 ja hauptsächlich in die richtung Design gehen. 
 Mfg Jens


----------



## Psycho_Dad (8. Februar 2005)

Kyrius hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jede Ausbildung lohnt sich, da man etwas lernt. Wissen ist ein Grundpfeiler unserer Gesellschaft. Schaut euch die ganzen Jugendlichen Vollidioten doch mal an: mieserables Deutsch (boah ey alda, machsu stress oda wat?), völlig aggressiv (ich mach dir Krankenhaus!) und in etwa so intelligent wie ein Käsetoast.



Es gibt aber auch schlaue Menschen, Manager, die ein Deutsch reden, bei dem mir übel wird.
Mir wird ganz anders, wenn andauernd englische Wörter "eingedeutscht" oder in deutsche Sätze eingeschoben werden.
"Downgeloadet" ist der klassiker, wie ich finde.
Oder: "Wir haben ein gentleman agreement getroffen, damit der output unserer Hallen einen overflow produziert".
Naja und wenn die Erwachsenen zum Teil schon so panne reden, dann wundert es mich nicht, wenn die Jugendlichen so reden:" Lass´ ma´ tight in die city steppen, die location checken und ´n paar feiste bunny´s anbouncen". 

Aber ich weiche vom Thema ab.


----------



## sdt (14. Februar 2005)

"Psycho_Dad" .. hater-of-the-day  die nation ist begeistert! :applause:

1. wieviele von den leute hier 'über' mir - sind creative directors bzw. habe eine hohe stelle in eine agentur etc.?..
-> ich tippe mal, wenn überhaupt, 1-2 und der rest labert halt das nach, was schon 30 x da steht..

2. ich sag es gerne nochmal, wenn man good ist und man hat seinen eigenen style etc. dann schafft man´s auch!

3. was juckt es mich denn, ob heutzutage "so good wie jeder" eine HP erstellen kann
-> guckt euch die shice dann doch mal an.. E·K·E·L·H·A·F·T!
-> geht im endeffekt immer noch darum, auf wünsche von kunden einzugehen und dies in deren interesse umzusetzen etc.
-> ich kann auch kassieren oder fahrkarten kontrollieren ))))) nur deswegen, bin ich sicherlich für diese branchen keine potentielle bedrohung, wa?))) *phahaha*

4. lange rede kurzer sinn.. blah! blah!..
wenn man will dann packt man es auch  JAWOHL
-> überlaufen ist in gewisser weise so oder so ALLES.. und trotzdem geht das leben weiter & leute finden, wenn sie GOOD sind, einen job! 

wenn ich vorher schon heule, dann sollt ich mal in erwägung ziehen, wat ganz anderes zu tun..!

so, danke für´s gespräach und ciao! ))


----------



## Kyrius (14. Februar 2005)

Ich empfehle hier mal das Buch "Berufe Aktuell", dass man sich beim Arbeitsamt einstecken kann 
Dort stehen alle Berufe, einschließich Hut-und-Mützen-Macher, Abfalltechniker, Bademeister und anderes, drin + Beschreibung.

Für den Fall der Fälle, dass man in seinem Traumberuf einfach nichts findet.


OT: Der Beruf des Kampftrinkers ist relativ sicher und noch nicht so überfüllt. Zudem: Gesoffen wird immer! :OT


----------

